# New York Leper Colony



## oldbloke (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tures-inside-abandoned-world-lost-island.html


----------



## night crawler (Feb 2, 2012)

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=21229[/ame]


----------



## Acebikerchick (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh my, how i would love to see this....


----------

